# Project Implicit (Harvard's Cultural Psychology Tests)



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/

I took the one about homosexuals and straight people as well as Arab-Muslims and I got the following results:

You moderately prefer homosexuals to straight people
You moderately prefer Arab-Muslims to other people

Apparently my unconscious sides with the minorities (in my culture, at least) at all times :lol:

People will always tell you white people are implicitly racist towards other groups, but, as a white male, it has always seemed to me that if I'm implicitly racist towards anybody, it would be white people!  (As commonly defined in America)

It might be interesting for people to share their scores as well as their backgrounds if they are willing
For the record, I am a white male who has been exposed to minority populations in America quite extensively. This has included strong academic relationships with such populations (but never a homosexual, to my knowledge) as well as very strong friendships, which includes numerous homosexuals. I spent my young years in a lower-middle class socioeconomic bracket and a large portion of my life in poverty. Geographically, I've lived on the outskirts or in heavy minority populated areas (85%+) for approximately half of my life. I hate it anywhere else! I also take interest and partake in experiencing aspects of cultures from around the world. I studied at length Islam and Arab culture and strongly considered majoring in Middle Eastern History and Politics with emphasis on Arab-Muslims. To note, I am not Muslim myself and do not have a religious affiliation. I'm an advocate for sexual preference equality and I consider it to be an imaginary issue, personally.

In the end, I don't think I genuinely have a preference for either group over any other. Judging by the statistics on their site, I would be in the minority for both tests if it held true.

So, feel free to take the test and give us your results. What do you think of tests like these in general? Do you think they can say something about our attitudes? Feel free to chime in! :tiphat:


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a sucker for these things. It didn't give me the same tests you had. I am apparently not a prejudiced person, good to know, but prefer asians to other groups. Odd as I'm not asian.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

-Your data suggest a _strong association of Male with Science and Female with Liberal Arts_ compared to Female with Science and Male with Liberal Arts.

-Your data suggest a _moderate automatic preference for Young compared to Old_.

Well, I'm not surprised...


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Apparantly I prefer Whites to Blacks, Blacks to Hispanics, and Hispanics to Asians - which were quite a way further down the line. Well there you go.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Did the religious one, the president one, and the orientation one. 

1st one was rather neutral, but Judaism and Christianity were slightly higher rated than Islam and Budhism. President one indicated a slight preference for JFK over Obama. Orientation one yielded a neutral score with gay and straight people.

I'm not sure I'm ever a valid test taker in tests like these, I tend to do things slowly and its hard for me to go fast, but I did my best though sometime I messed up four times consecutively just because I wasn't present with what was going on, too caught up in my last mistake.


----------

